# Skyping for Conversation Practice. Add Me. : )



## Sarah1221 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Please Delete*

..


----------



## jayz13579 (Jul 26, 2014)

Your idea is great for practicing conversation and you are really brave. I'm a lot older than you, but I still can't seem to break out of fear at the moment. Best of luck to you with your social anxiety!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Sarah! I would love to sometime. Although between work and school, it might take awhile to arrange. I went ahead and sent you a request anyways.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldnt mind either.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Sure! I would prefer text but voice is a maybe


----------



## SocialSeeker (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey Sarah, I have just started such a group and had our first Skype meeting tonight. We meet again next Sunday night at 7:30 EDT. We have 3 people and are looking for 8. We are supporting each other, practicing and going through a program together called Overcoming Social Anxiety Step by Step. Feel free to check us out. [email protected] live:socialanxietyshyness


----------



## Sarah1221 (Aug 23, 2015)

Please delete this thread.


----------



## StellaChen (Mar 23, 2016)

Sarah1221 said:


> Please delete this thread.


What happened?


----------

